# أسماء عيد حلول الروح القدس



## سور (23 مايو 2010)

*أسماء عيد حلول الروح القدس : *

*(1) سمى عيد حلول الروح القدس بعيد العنصرة : *
*ذلك لأنه كان من اهم اعياد اليهود عيد يعرف بعيد العنصرة , وهى كلمة عبرية معناها " الجمع " أو " الإجتماع " أو " الحفل المقدس " , لأن فيه كانوا يجتمعون ويعبدون ... *
*وجاءت المسيحية فدعت عيد حلول الروح القدس بإسم " عيد العنصرة " لأن الروح القدس حل فيه على جماعة التلاميذ وهم مجتمعين فى العلية . *
*(2) وسمى عيد حلول الروح القدس بعيد الخمسين [ " البنطيقستى " باليونانية ] : *
*ذلك لأن عيد العنصرة عند اليهود كان معروفا بإسم " عيد الأسابيع " أو " عيد الخمسين " , لأنه كان يأتى بعد 7 أسابيع من ثانى يوم عيد الفصح أى فى اليوم الخمسين من عيد الفصح . *
*وجاءت المسيحية فدعت عيد حلول الروح بإسم " عيد الخمسين " , [ عيد البنطيقستى " ] لأنه يقع فى اليوم الخمسين من قيامة الرب . *
*(3) وأيضا تحتفل الكنيسة بعيد حلول الروح القدس فى يوم العنصرة أو عيد الأسابيع أو عيد الخمسين الذى يأتى بعد 7 أسابيع من ثانى يوم عيد الفصح لما يأتى : *
*لأن فى ثانى يوم عيد الفصح كان اليهود يحتفلون بتقديم حزمة أول حصيد من القمح امام الرب , وبعد 7 أسابيع يحتفلون بتقديم كل إنسان رغيف من باكورة حصاده , ولذلك دعوا هذا اليوم " عيد الحصاد " . *
*وحزمة اول الحصيد كانت ترمز الى قيامة المسيح , وبالتالى فعيد الحصاد يرمز الى حلول الروح القدس وتأسيس الكنيسة وبدء الحصاد الروحى بالكرازة والتبشير بواسطة الرسل . *
*(4) وقد رتب الرب أن يحل الروح القدس يوم الخمسين الذى يحتفل اليهود فيه بعيد العنصرة أو الجنى او الحصاد. ويقال أيضا ذكرى إعطاء الشريعة لموسى النبى على جبل سيناء : *
*ذلك ليشاهد اليهود الذين يأتون من جميع أنحاء العالم الى أورشليم للاحتفال بهذا العيد , الأحداث التى إرتبطت بحلول الروح القدس *


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2010)




----------



## عادل نسيم (23 مايو 2010)

_ شكراً أختي سور _
_علي المعلومات القيمة عن عيد العنصرة بارك الرب يسوع المسيح في كتاباتك_


----------



## سور (24 مايو 2010)

ميرررسى كليمو لمرورك المبدع
الرب معك


----------



## سور (24 مايو 2010)

ميرررسى عادل لمرورك المشجع
الرب معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## سور (26 مايو 2010)

شكرااا ابو تاربو للمرور المميز
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (26 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل ومعلومات رااائعه جدا

شكرا

جدا جدا جداااا​


----------



## سور (26 مايو 2010)

شكراااا النهيسى جدا جدا لمرورك المبارك
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------

